# Vectorgrafik mit Linux



## _henrik (13. Juli 2005)

hallo,
da ich noch relativ neu in der Linux Welt bin, wollt ich mal fragen ob sich hier Jemand schonmal mit Vectorgrafik unter Linux befasst hat. Ich hab zwar schon einige Programme wie Qcad oder Scribus ausprobiert, das Problem ist bloß, dass ich die fertigen Ergebnisse in einer cdr (Corel Draw Format) oder noch besser im hpgl-Format bräuchte. Nur leider hab ich noch keine Software gefunden, die eins der beiden Formate unterstützt bzw. Konvertieren/Exportieren kann    (das emulieren von Corel Draw mit wine hat auch nicht geklappt und bei der Linuxversion von Corel 9 bekomme ich einen Fehler bei der Installation). Weiß jemand weiter oder kennt sich damit aus?

gruß henrik


----------



## deepthroat (13. Juli 2005)

Hi.

Vielleicht hilft dir ja das (http://www.nocrew.org/software/ocadis/) weiter: oCADis is a 2D CAD system for Linux. It has all the basic drawing objects implemented: line, arc, circle and more. It supports HPGL (export), DXF (import and export), PostScript output.

Ansonsten hat QCad doch auch Unterstützung für HPGL, oder nicht?


----------



## _henrik (13. Juli 2005)

Cool, super danke, werd ich gleich ma ausprobieren...
Ich hab mir auch nochmal QCad angeschaut, aber das scheint hpgl nicht zu unterstützten bzw. vieleicht hab ichs auch einfach nicht gefunden, naja, danke nochma....


----------



## allexander (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo !
Ich weiß nicht, ob eine universelle Antwort möglich ist.
Linux (zumindest SuSe) bietet verschiedene Programme,
mit denen Du Vektorgrafiken erstellen kannst. 
Sofern ich weiß, mindestens xfig ind tkdraw (txdraw?)
lassen sich gut einsetezen.
Aus der ganzen Palette der verfügbaren "Einspeicherformate"
kannst Du schon etwas finden.
Meinst Du , dass Corel nur die 2 gernannten Formate öffnen kann?
Und .ps, .plt oder .eps ?
Es gibt mindetsens ein Tool, mit dem Du gegenseitig umwandeln kannst,
leider nur unter Windows : Ominformat.exe.
Es kann von der Seite pdf995 bezogen werden. Im Prinzip kostenlos.
Nimm' nur an, es  verlangt, dass auf dem Computer pdf995 installiert ist.

Einfach : per Google nach pdf995 oder omniformat suchen.

Grüßchen,


----------

